# Christmas gift ideas?



## LuLuToo

The kids (13,13,12) and I are trying to figure out some nice gift ideas for Christmas. In the past, I have made aprons for the ladies and apron/hat sets for all the grandchildren, sleeping bags for the grands, tote bags, homemade vanilla extract, framed/enlarged photos we took, and we have made stepping stones. Our list includes (at the very least) our 4 grown 'kids' and their spouses and 12 grandchildren (one of whom is also grown). Right now, we are trying to figure out some great gift ideas for the different family groups. We will figure out individual gifts later. I'd also like to keep the cost down as much as possible. I've considered zoo/museum passes for each of the 5 families, but would like to make it a bit more personal. For the kids, we will probably buy a pair of pajamas and maybe a toy or book. 

Let me hear your ideas! 

LuLu


----------



## DW

I really like the layered bean soup and cookies in a jar.


----------



## therunbunch

Family board game perhaps? Our family spends a lot of time at home playing board games and we enjoy the time together.


----------



## minxbay

buy yarn at the thrift store and have them make winter scarves. They can knit or crochet or loom knit and loom crochet. Either way they will learn something new.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

If you quilt make game boards, checkers with buttons as checkers.
Parcheesee with buttons.
Take a piece of board make game boards.
Bean bag games like shuttle ball.
I made Teenage Ninja Turtles bean bag game for eye arm coordination.
Paint canvas with circles of paint for homemade Twister game.
Little kids sock monkeys, sock dolls everybody has basket of lone socks.
So make dolls out of them.


----------



## greenTgoats

Listed below are some of the things we've done. We usually produce large quantities off several different items each year. 

Apple butter (family recipe)
Hot sauce
Jewelry (check out my sister's etsy shop https://www.etsy.com/shop/ArtisticFarmGirl)
Crochet items (hats, scarves, baby shoes, toys, purses)
Hot chocolate mix (we used this cool recipe from a real chef cool book that called for white chocolate chips - man that stuff was so good)
Soup mixes
Christmas ornaments (felt, crochet, sewed, you name it)
Soap
Lip balm


----------



## Back2Basix

Im a bit older now but i think it would be the coolest to rummage through my granddad's old stuff (clothes, hats, tools, hunting gear, etc.) Grant it he's passed away 25+yrs ago but its one of the best things when i head up north to our hunting cabin. I'll throw on an old pendleton shirt of his, his leather boots, and his old green felt hat with a feather in it and walk through the woods back to his memorial stone.

Hopefully they understand it's a gift in itself that they get to know and spend time with you.

Lost both my grandads before i could remember them and though i spend time with my grandma weekly, i would trade all the stories and gifts for just a little TIME to spend with them.

Long story short, try to give the gift of memories that will stand the test of time.


----------



## MELQ

one of the best things i ever received was a photo book full of my grandmother's and aunts recipes , you could also go through family heirlooms and give them as gifts now instead of later


----------



## designer

I am surprised to not find any new post about DIY gifts. I am making some sugar scrubs to add to gift bags. Putting in little jelly canning jars. The recipe I found was a 2:1 ratio of sugar to oil plus essential oil or some other additives.


----------



## OHmama

I looked for a post like this! I think I'm going to crochet scarves. I also just bought a hand embroidery kit so I'm going to see how that turns out. And baked goods..always a hit!


----------



## minxbay

make hot cocoa or coffee mixes for the holidays and give them to friends and family members.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have been knitting hats and scarves for everyone, making some cookie mix in a mason jar, and now I'm going to try making a batch of soap but I'm not sure it will cure in time.


----------



## CIW

Each year I build my daughter a candle holder of some kind. This is this years. The stem was patterned from an artifact that was from a 7th century a dig, in the UK. Along the border of England and Scotland. The base is just a piece of firewood.


----------



## Oregon1986

For family gift packages we like to chose a theme like a movie night basket. When we've done the movie basket,we filled it with movies,popcorn,candy, soda and fleece blankets


----------



## Oregon1986

CIW said:


> Each year I build my daughter a candle holder of some kind. This is this years. The stem was patterned from an artifact that was from a 7th century a dig, in the UK. Along the border of England and Scotland. The base is just a piece of firewood.
> View attachment 63742


That's such a great gift


----------



## CIW

I have a boss who tips one up so I made this bottle opener and hung it in a six pack of bottles.







metimes so


----------



## DW

Love it!!!


----------



## DKWunlimited

I am bumping this back up as I start thinking about Christmas for this year. Working on a family recipe book, also making packs of greeting cards for some of the older ladies who still write letters.


----------



## Oregon1986

DKWunlimited said:


> I am bumping this back up as I start thinking about Christmas for this year. Working on a family recipe book, also making packs of greeting cards for some of the older ladies who still write letters.


Smart planning ahead


----------



## hoggie2

I am planning to do some homemade gifts this year. We started a few years ago doing homemade amongst the family - we don't stick to it religiously but we try. My ideas for this year so far are, for the women, a lavendar plant grown from a cutting - might try to do some nice decorated pots to put them in to finish it off. The plants are special as my Mum passed away last Christmas. When I was clearing out her flat, the plants in her garden were all looking really sick so I dug them up and brought them away with me. One of them was a lovely lavendar so I took cuttings and am going to give each of the women a lavendar plant from Mum's plant. 

Then for my niece and her boyfriend who are starting to get into veg gardening, I am making row markers. Doing this with wooden spoons which are going to be decorated with pictures like the ones below - a bit of fun LOL.

And I think for my colleagues at work I am going to take in a box of homemade shortbread and gingerbread at the beginning of December - either that or a couple of boxes of satsumas for the staff room. Got a few more to think of but I'm working on it.


----------



## Oregon1986

hoggie2 said:


> I am planning to do some homemade gifts this year. We started a few years ago doing homemade amongst the family - we don't stick to it religiously but we try. My ideas for this year so far are, for the women, a lavendar plant grown from a cutting - might try to do some nice decorated pots to put them in to finish it off. The plants are special as my Mum passed away last Christmas. When I was clearing out her flat, the plants in her garden were all looking really sick so I dug them up and brought them away with me. One of them was a lovely lavendar so I took cuttings and am going to give each of the women a lavendar plant from Mum's plant.
> 
> Then for my niece and her boyfriend who are starting to get into veg gardening, I am making row markers. Doing this with wooden spoons which are going to be decorated with pictures like the ones below - a bit of fun LOL.
> 
> And I think for my colleagues at work I am going to take in a box of homemade shortbread and gingerbread at the beginning of December - either that or a couple of boxes of satsumas for the staff room. Got a few more to think of but I'm working on it.


Love the lavender plant idea


----------



## hoggie2

Oregon1986 said:


> Love the lavender plant idea


thank you


----------



## Harper White

The best gift is to give your affection in a single take, e.g. singing a song, making a video. For other cases it's essential to know a person's hobbies and tastes.


----------



## Wolf mom

Just finished canning Peach Chutney, and will be giving jars as gifts tucked in with a main gift.
Am thinking of making a few jars of Vanilla Extract for gifts also. If I do, I'd better get working on it as it should sit for a few months.

I give pumpkin cake rolls at Thanksgiving. Last year, a couple people paid me to bake them as they wanted to give them as gifts.!!

BTW: I love ice cream cake rolls for birthday cake as serving is so simple especially with kids...


----------



## DW

I'm thinking about homemade Kahlua in 1/2 blue canning jars. (My sis gave me a bunch of the bl. jars) Not everyone will get it just ones that I know drink.


----------

